# cant fill tank fast?



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

i dont know if its just me but when ever i fill my tank up i cant set the pump to fill it on its own.. what i mean by that is it keeps kiking out and its not venting fast enough to get more gas in the tank. i have to do it really really slow and it takes forever!! what should i do? is anyone else having this problem??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ricekiller848 said:


> i dont know if its just me but when ever i fill my tank up i cant set the pump to fill it on its own.. what i mean by that is it keeps kiking out and its not venting fast enough to get more gas in the tank. i have to do it really really slow and it takes forever!! what should i do? is anyone else having this problem??


Common problem....Some have issues with this some not.

Try re-angling the gas nozzle in a different position. When I hear the "gurgling" of gas as the pump almost kicks off I let off the trigger and slowly fill. I have also found....if you overfill, your computer calculation of gallons consumed and mpg readings may be slightly off.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah i hear the gurgling right before it kiks off too but it dosnt happen when its almost full it happens right away. i just kinda makes me mad that its a annoying problem. but thanks for the input man it helps.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am suspecting the cause to be fuel tank vapor not venting properly. Service call.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

don't feel bad. i can't fill mine fast enough to prevent it from running out. even with these gas prices. after having been taken to the cleaners there's not much else they can do. anyway are you sure it's not the fuel nozzle where you are filling up instead of your car? sometimes those things are set too sensitive and any sort of pressure makes it stop.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have never had any issues filling my tank, except for the cost!  
I have read some other's post the same issue though.
I can stick the nozzle in the tank, squeeze the trigger, lock it on full bore and let her rip.
Always fills. Never splashes out. I just make sure the nozzle is all the way in the tank and let it go.

Russ


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

k thanks ill try that too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on the pump. Most of the time pumps stop about 2gal shy of full. I have to fill mine on the middle setting on the handle and when it stops I have to drizzle the gas in the tank. Nothing works for me I try the twising of the handle from diffrent directions. It's a common problem and I think its caused by the sharp angle of the filler neck that puts more backpressure on the autoshut off.


----------



## 1badgto (Dec 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I am suspecting the cause to be fuel tank vapor not venting properly. Service call.



Ah I had the same problem for about 4 weeks until I couldn’t take it anymore. I took the car to the dealership and they told me that their are valves on top of the tank that relieve pressure. valves jammed. NEW VALVES = PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I had issues since day 1 brand spanking new off the dealer's lot. I agree with those who said put the nozel in the center or low position. If I try to go balls out, she clicks off every time. I thought it had something to do with the weird angle of the gas tank neck, coming in from almost 90 degrees straight down instead of the more conventional 45 degree angle. Check out other peoples' cars while you're at the gas station. Almost no cars or trucks out there have the gas tank gun coming into the car straight down from above like ours do.


----------

